#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-25
<lubot5> <acheronuk> http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?h=5.11.2&id=25feee4e061b99edab79503d81f5bd045c6c8e3d
<lubot5> <acheronuk> as we now have new glibc!
<lubot5> <acheronuk> already metioned to @tsimonq2 in kubuntu-devel. just copying here for the record
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot5> <acheronuk> Thanks https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu1
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> No problem.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> In Debian too, in case they try to jump the gun on glibc.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdeclarative-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.5-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<mitya57_> tsimonq2: can you please push your qtstyleplugins changes to git?
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-19
<ryuguns> HelloI have a minor annoyance on Qt Creator that's really bothering me and that is it's not using the Ubuntu Unity global menu barUbuntu 18.04, Qt Creator 4.5.2
<lisandro> ryuguns: it might take some time to get a reply, so you better keep yourself connected :-)
<ryuguns> Sorry, I thought that would have kept the formatting :(
<ryuguns> lisandro: Okay, thank you, will try
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-20
<ryuguns> Alright, I gotta goA
<ryuguns> goodnight
<lubot> <x_sun> (Photo, 800x331) https://i.imgur.com/ZVHqYd6.jpg For some reason I can see no difference with these patches being applied or without them
<lubot> <x_sun> Ldd tells me binaries are still linked to the system libraries even with no patches
<lubot> <x_sun> But at least the fixes are working. Now my QtWebEngine is 100% stable
<lubot> <x_sun> QtWebEngine 5.13.1 comes out in two days, supposed to have these fixes already, meaning it can safely replace 5.12.*
<lubot> <mitya57> @x_sun [Ldd tells me binaries are still linked to the system libraries even with no patc …], Interesting, thanks for pointing that out.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-23
<tsimonq2> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/qt4-rm.html
<mitya57> tsimonq2: thanks. I expect it to greatly reduce when the Debian importer starts next cycle, as we have recently bumped our bugs to release-critical.
<mitya57> Ah, you want to do that before the archive opens…
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The goal, yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do I actually think it will happen? Probably not
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I definitely want to aim for before 20.04 is released though as a final date
<lubot> <mitya57> Well, if the archive admins agree to remove so many packages at once, it may happen.
<lubot> <mitya57> The tricky part may be some source packages where only a part of them needs Qt4 (see comments in https://wiki.debian.org/Qt4Removal, e.g. backintime, nfs-ganesha). In this case removing the whole source is not needed. … Also we need to fix 4 flavors.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think vorlon might do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (mass removal, if requested)
<lubot> <mitya57> Good for us then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think that's the hard part though. Finding trigger happy AAs isn't necessarily a hard thing to do :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think most of the flavors just depend on fcitx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Our next task really should be identifying those source packages that only partially depend on Qt 4
<lubot> <mitya57> There are some comments on that wiki page but they are not complete and not structured
<lubot> <mitya57> E.g. lightdm definitely shouldn't be removed, but there is no comment about it
<lubot> <mitya57> Also there are some Ubuntu-specific packages.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <mitya57> What do you think about removing qtwebkit & qtwebkit-source this cycle? At least one of them :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good to me
<lubot> <mitya57> I wonder who synced qtwebkit — it was not in disco (and I believe it was even in sync blacklist)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^ ?
<lubot> <mitya57> Looks like it was LocutusOfBorg actually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One of the two I thought :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 [What do you think about removing qtwebkit & qtwebkit-source this cycle? At least …], I'll set up a transition tracker now
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks. There should be just a few packages but I'm from phone now so can't check.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, just a couplke
<lubot> <mitya57> 👍
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I wonder who synced qtwebkit — it was not in disco (and I believe it was even in …], LOB did
<lubot> <RikMills> as somthing didn't build against: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source
<lubot> <mitya57> If something doesn't build the right thing would be removing it
<lubot> <mitya57> So… https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/qtwebkit-rm.html
<lubot> <mitya57> Quite some stuff uses PySide.QtWebKit: https://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=from+PySide.QtWebKit+import
<lubot> <mitya57> And some of those don‘t even have bugs filed in Debian… Doing that now.
<lisandro> Thanks
#ubuntu-qt 2020-08-18
<lisandro> mitya57, RikMills : I'm afraid that's a possibility, yes
<lisandro> I also don't have the time to push forward anything else
<RikMills> lisandro: RIP debian/kubuntu KDE in that case then. I will probably concentrate on Neon, or maybe even another DE
<mitya57> Actually it may be a good idea to cooperate with Neon somehow. E.g. they usually prepare new Qt before us.
<lisandro> https://perezmeyer.blogspot.com/2020/08/stepping-down-as-qt-6-maintainers.html now it's official I guess :-)
<RikMills> lisandro mitya57 very sad, but completely understand. Thank you for the hard work!
<lisandro> mitya57 has been putting most of it this last year (and maybe even more!) But thanks :-)
<mitya57> [17:21] <a8e00jaheikki3Unfortunately branching from 5.15 to 5.15.1 delayed
<mitya57> ...
<mitya57> [17:22] <a8e00jaheikki3Target is to get the release out as soon as possible; let's see if that can still happen during August or not
<lubot> <RikMills> 🙄
<mitya57> Feature Freeze is on August 27th, so that's quite sad for us.
<mitya57> And I still don't want 5.15.0 (apart from double work for me, there are some known bugs).
<RikMills> mitya57: I think a FFE in the 1st half of September would be acceptable
<mitya57> Let's see when it's released. To that we should add at least one week until I get it ready.
<RikMills> Lets see then. maybe we could even push it further, but can on tell when we know the state of what gets released
<RikMills> *can only tell
<RikMills> lol @ neon's reaction. "sitter: time to make a new packaging that puts everything in a single deb! :)"
<mitya57> Hahaha, good luck to them :)
<mitya57> FWIW Neon people are welcome to take over Qt 6 in Debian, in case they want it.
<lisandro> He, even trying to get the full stack compiled from the giant all-included tarball would be madnesa
<lisandro> Madness
<mparillo> They could call it the Qt Software Compilation
